# John Deere 524 Auger Gear



## Justns11

Hi guys,

I've got a John Deere 524 Snow blower which ran perfectly up until yesterday. The front augers stopped spinning when I engaged them, so I took it apart and realized that one of the gears in the gear box was completely worn out.

It is p/n PT9663. It's item #8 on this page: 

OEM Parts

I've searched online and called 3 JD dealerships and they say the part is obsolete and that's all the information they can give me. I can't find this part anywhere.

Does anyone have any advice besides buying a new snow blower? I don't have the money for this and everything else with this snow blower is in great condition. 

I'm hoping that there is a replacement part, or someone can give me some more information on the part and I can bring it to a machine shop and have the gear made. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Shryp

John Deere blowers were made by several different manufacturers. Perhaps if you post some pictures of the machine someone might be able to identify it better and give you an alternate manufacturer to look into. I know some were made by Ariens and some were made by Murray.


----------



## Mr Fixit

Well I found this information for you. You figure out your model type and it may help you out here. Judge the age and give it a go. With reservation,,,,
"deere used to build their own up until @ 1991. Then subbed out to Murray and Ariens until @ 2001. Then got out totally and let them be handled by Frontier (B&S units). Now those Frontier units are JD branded. 

I know the TRS and TRX units were Murrays, and they basically ruined the reputation of JD snow machines. Those built by JD in the 70's and 80's are very good, and the later one's post-Murray are pretty good. New are fine too."


----------



## Colored Eggs

Is this what your snowblower looks like 




If it does I hate to say it but most of everything is obsolete. I parted out one of them earlier this year and everything was sold since you can't buy most of the parts new. I would take the gear to a small engine shop that carries brass gears to see if maybe they could find one that matches it. The only other option would be to wait and see if one shows up on ebay which the do from time to time. If I remember right I think its an 80 or 90s model. I have found some simplicity that look similar but have found no connection between them.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I tried some on line sites like you said you did and I couldn't come up with anything either, sorry.


----------



## HCBPH

*Gear*

It's hard to tell without pictures, but many machines of a particular vintage use a lot of the same parts. I'm betting that the gearcase used in that one may have been used in other make blowers. Biggest thing would be find a comparable case and look at the parts. You might have to get both the gear and the worm gear, but it's less than a new blower if yours is good otherwise.


----------



## Justns11

Hey guys,

First...thanks for all of the responses. 

So I did some more researching it it appears that this snowblower (JD 524) is very similar to an Ariens ST524. 

Here is the link to the Ariens Auger Diagram

Ariens OEM Parts

It looks very similar to the John Deere 524 diagram. 

I've found the Ariens replacement gear on ebay for $60 and it looks identical to the John Deere gear I need. I'm thinking that I'm going to pull the trigger and spend the $60. I'll let you guys know how it goes. 

Thanks again!


----------

